# New to me 440i



## Colorful Cans (Oct 16, 2009)

I just picked up a Titan 440i off eBay. The guy said it only has 6 hours on it, and it looks like it, cosmetically at least. Just received it today, the thing basically looks new. Tried to fire it up and it would not prime, absolutely nothing. Pulled the siphon tube off to check the O-ring, it was OK, but caked with paint. Cleaned it up, stuck it back together, tried priming again. It was at least trying. I was running water through it and the water coming out of the prime tube was filthy and it was just spitting for a while. Let it run for a while and it cleared up. Then it would not spray, the paint line was clogged, chunks of stuff coming out of it. Appears this guy may have used it for 6 hours, then shut it off and put it away, without cleaning it. Managed to get the line clear. I took the gun apart and have it soaking overnight, it was clogged as well. Was a real bitch to get apart.

Anyway, I think I'll have a functional sprayer tomorrow. Besides a thourough cleaning is there anything else I should do or check?


----------



## paintmedic (Oct 30, 2009)

*440i*

Yeah doesn't sound like that guy took any care for that pump whatsoever. The 440i is a great pump when it's been taken care of. 

Of course check your filters but if that doesn't work then....

A lot of times when a sprayer will not prime try and check for that little ball (think technical term is lower ball) located in the fluid section. Paint can actually get caught up and dry up causing that little ball to get sucked up rather than stay down on it's seat. 

Literally just tap that section with a hammer and it should fall down. 

Always remember to use throat seal oil before every use to save your packings and help this problem from happening again. 

Of course basic cleaning would have helped to haha..
'
Good luck.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought a 440i off of ebay a few years ago just like that. Looked brand new by the exterior but the was clogged with paint and had to be cleaned. I hope you got a good deal on it.

More than likely with that level of neglect it could use a new packing kit.


----------



## Colorful Cans (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I got it for $400 plus $30 for shipping. Have managed to get it to prime, and the hose is clear after pushing all the gunk through. The gun was a mess, but I'll put it back together today after it's all night soaking. I'll see how it does pressure wise after that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Colorful Cans said:


> Well, I got it for $400 plus $30 for shipping. Have managed to get it to prime, and the hose is clear after pushing all the gunk through. The gun was a mess, but I'll put it back together today after it's all night soaking. I'll see how it does pressure wise after that.


For 4 bills you could of gotten a funtioning one, did you know it was plugged up? Of course after you put some time and energy into this one you have now you will really appreciate it. 
I hope you get it all cleaned, pumping paint and making you some money.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I would use Acetone or Lacquer thinner to soak it. After it soaks release the pressure and take off the old hose and gun and put on a new hose without gun (you could use a whip). If you want to save on cleaner, filter/strain it before it goes back into the bucket you are siphoning out of.That is zip tie a strainer folded over a couple of times to the end of hose.

Good luck with that. One thought was that he might have over catalyzed some epoxy or something and it dried to fast.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

did you buy it thru pay pal... did the ebay posting say it was in good working order? If it did I would try to get my money back because 430 bucks is way to much for a pump in that condition...... in my opinion anyways. Hope it all works out in the end


----------



## Colorful Cans (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, the thing is working fine. After getting the gunk out, it doesn't appear to have any issues. Will be testing it on an Exterior today.

I did pay via PayPal, the description on the eBay ad was:

Nice sprayer for sale. Works like new. I used it for only 6 hours.

It comes with 50' of hose and spray-gun. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. 
Thanks


Obviously it didn't work like new. I've exchanged Emails with the guy and should be able to work something out. The thing works fine, but I paid for something that would work fine right out of the box.


Thanks for the input all.


John


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats the chance you take by buying off of E-Bay. Anytime I buy any piece of used equipment I go through it anyway. If this is your first pump that you've owned, this is a good way to learn about your equipment. Do yourself a favor though and trash the hose. You will never know if you have everything cleaned out of it and the cost of a new one isnt that much.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

IDK, for me, the price difference between a used one like you describe and a brand new one is not great enough to risk getting a broken machine. I hope it works for a long time for you after you get it going again! Good luck!


----------

